# OK... I give up. I want my Petz to GROW!



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I've been reading the Petz info all over the site and must be blind or something. Anyone know how to get your pet to grow into it's next form? Do I need to battle more? Get more experience? Or just wait until he gets old enough? 

Thanks rayer:


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it just goes by age.


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

holy crap i didnt even notice those!

..going to go fig out how to get one.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

"Unfortunately at the moment you are not allowed to own a pet. It may be that you are not logged in or registered. If you are logged in to this site then your account may lack the required privilages to own a pet."


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I won mine through a contest for supporting members a few months ago. I dunno how else everyone got theirs.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

To get your pet to grow into its next form, keep training. Age has nothing to do with it. I think the first change is at level 15, or maybe 20. It's been a long time since then for me so I don't remember exactly. The third change was at level 55 (I just reached it so I do remember that one).

I earned the ability to get a pet by making a $20 donation to APC for site improvements over a year ago. If you tell a moderator you want a pet and you make a donation you should be able to get one. Be aware you use your plant points to buy food and training for them and you get plant points by posting. These things eat a surprising amount too.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It varies from pet to pet, but here's the summary of how each of them grows.

Petz Stages


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

My pet changed looks as it aged. Had nothing to do with training. I wasn't even training it at the time. It started as an egg for about a week, then hatched and was wearing a diaper til it was about 10 or 15. After that it got the look it has now and I believe it is going to stay that way. Not all Pets change.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

mikenas102 said:


> My pet changed looks as it aged. Had nothing to do with training. I wasn't even training it at the time. It started as an egg for about a week, then hatched and was wearing a diaper til it was about 10 or 15. After that it got the look it has now and I believe it is going to stay that way. Not all Pets change.


You're right, I completely forgot about the baby days. Mine didn't have a diaper, just a pacifier way back when. It doesn't look like your pet will change, Mike, but the dragon should grow with training as my fox does. I think I remember it sitting, didn't it?

You should be able to change the color of your pet though. The color change listed "only for eggs" works on all adult pets so far. Gives a little variety.


----------

